# Pronunciation of 사나이



## RadkeRonnie

In 강남 스타일, 싸이 says a verse that repeats the word "사나이."
_
나는 사나이
...
그런 사나이

_
When he pronounces this word, it sounds like 사나에 every single time he says it. Is this a dialect?


----------



## Superhero1

사나이 means a man. (sounds a bit macho)


----------



## jakartaman

It definitely sounds like "사나에." I was also like "huh?" It's just his redition of the word to make the song sound more powerful, I assume. Nobody says it that way, unless he has the same intention as Psy or wants to copy him. You know, songwriters (or poets) often distort words to give a dramatic feel to their work.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

그런데 거기서 "사나이"라고 정확하게 발음하면 너무 정직하게(?) 들려서 싸이스럽지가 않지요


----------



## RadkeRonnie

jakartaman said:


> It definitely sounds like "사나에." I was also like "huh?" It's just his redition of the word to make the song sound more powerful, I assume. Nobody says it that way, unless he has the same intention as Psy or wants to copy him. You know, songwriters (or poets) often distort words to give a dramatic feel to their work.



Thanks for the helpful response!


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

I was thinking of which English song can be mentioned in order to describe what Psy intended. Then I was reminded of this song "Lady" by Modjo. See, the singer pronounces the word "leide", and it just wouldn't have the same effect if it is pronounced "leidi" as it should be pronounced. The same thing can be said about 사나이 in that particular song. I hope you understand where I am coming from.


----------



## satheesh mlpy

please give robocar korean title song original pronunciation in english


----------

